# Lexmark x3350



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Hopefully, this will help.

http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/channel/frameset/home_no_nav/0,6951,204816596_659668502_0_en,00.html


----------



## Kat1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you so much! x


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You are very welcome. I know ALL about losing the manuals for equipment. Glad most companies have internet sites to rely on. LOL.


----------

